# Herzlich Willkommen Robert (Scholzi) als Mod



## axel (9. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Robert 

Da freu ich mich aber das Du auch im Forum moderierst 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei dieser Tätigkeit 

lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen Robert (Scholzi) als Mod*

Hallo Robert!

Auch an dieser Stelle noch ein

:willkommen im Team und auf gute Zusammenarbeit!


----------



## Dr.J (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen Robert (Scholzi) als Mod*

Hallo Robert,

:willkommen im Team. Viel Spaß u.a. in der Technikecke.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen Robert (Scholzi) als Mod*

Hi Robert,

schön dass du jetzt auch grün bist 
:willkommen im Team.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen Robert (Scholzi) als Mod*

Hi Robert!

:willkommen im Team.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass Du jetzt nur noch die Technikecke lesen (und beantworten) darfst


----------



## Pammler (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Herzlich Willkommen Robert (Scholzi) als Mod*

:gratuliere


----------

